# Plow moves up to slow



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I know that some one will tell me to do a search however i think the response is quicker when a thread is posted. So here is my concern i have an older Western plow with cables, when i try to lift the blade, it goes up very slow and won't go up all the way. 
*Things i have done*.
*1.*Checked the pivot points and lube them
*2*.Have replaced the motor last year (To much draw)
*3.*Tried to adjust the cable (maybe not doing it right)


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

have you checked the screens and fluid?


----------



## genrock (Nov 7, 2005)

I will try to help you let me see.

1st thing What type of oil do you use.

2nd recommended for that type of older plow is auto trans fluid, Western oil, 10W non detergent motor oil, 5W for extreme cold temps.

3rd Have you cleaned out your pump screen and flushed the whole system of contaminates and old oils.

4th do not mix oil.

5th oil level should be into the fill hole threads while ram is full down position. You should be able to get oil on your fingertips if you put your finger in the fill hole. Move your side to side rams bleeding system free of any contaminated then reattach your hoses run side to side and up and down and recheck oil level.

Now there are two mechanical things that could cause this problem and are relatively easy to adjust.

If your looking at the front of your truck you will see your housing on the front side of the house on the top right side you will see an adjustment screw. This is on the housing itself not he manifold for which your side to side hoses are located but on the actual resovoir housing. That screw valve is your lift valve.

Your lift valve controls how much pressure is allowed into your lift ram. You can try and adjust the valve by turning it in and out 1/4 turn at a time. Start with turning it out first. After each turn try and lift the plow and see if it lifts at the desired speed also check the side to side turning this in or out too much will make your side to side rams not function. Start by turn the valve out then In.

*WARNING* do not adjust this valve with the plow up. If you move threads out too much your valve will shoot out and you may lose pieces you wish you didnt lose.

*WARNING* Do not use heat if you find that this valve is rusted in place. Heat will melt all your seals down and you will be done for the season.

Onto the next thing to check if this does not resolve the issue. The packing nut. The packing nut is the large nut that keeps your ram in its housing. This nut is located on the top of the ram housing and your ram actually slides back and forth inside of it. You may loosen the nut and remove the ram itself if you wish but you shouldnt have too.

1st raise the blade and apply lubricant to the ram surface and raise and lower a few times to get it working. If that doesnt work loosen the nut with the blade down.

Adjustment for that packing nut is this Turn nut in until it compresses the packing slightly then make 1/4 turn more and it should be set. Check and make sure it is not leaking after this adjustment and tighten as necessary.

Let me know how it goes if you need more help email me [email protected]


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks 04SuperDuty and Genrock i'll try these things and as for fluid i havethe meyer blue fluid in the unit. I'll flush out the system and add trans fluid.


----------



## NankoGroup (Aug 26, 2005)

I had the exact same problem with mine. If you go to Westerns website you can download all of the info you need to properly adjust your plow. I followed the book to a T and my plow works like a charm now. First thing to do is to top off your fluid and the back off that large locknut on the back of the pump that GenRock refed too.(only back this out one quater of a turn or you will blow out the o-ring when you cycle the pump) hold that locknut and back out the allen bolt 1/8 turn at a time and test the movement of the blade. When the blade moves from all the way down to all the way up in 4 seconds, your adjustment is correct. It helps to have a second person in the truck, to operate the controls, but be sure to have good communication and stay the hell out of the way!
My advice, with a plow this old, print off all of the manuals from the website, put them in document protectors and put them in a binder, Then throw them behind the seat. That way you always have them handy. Good Luck, Ted

Semper Fi GenRock


----------



## genrock (Nov 7, 2005)

Always devildog always.


----------

